# BamaJam farms Coffee Co. Alabama



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just read on facebook that bamajam farms is opening back up the 24th of june ATV trails $10 per person per day , They are opening back up under new owners . They also have fishing, camping ,water park , and other activities listed seems to be real reasonable 

https://www.facebook.com/BamaJamFarm?hc_location=stream

CMR Championship Mud Racing returns to BamaJam Farms on June 29, 2013. For race information contact Clay Wylie at championshipmudracing.com or facebook.com/groups/championshipmudracin­g For information on BamaJam Farms and its grand opening go to facebook.com/BamaJamFarm


----------

